# People who park outside your house



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have a problem with an ignorant person who has decided that the other side of the road outside my house is their new work car park. I live on a quiet estate 2 minutes walk from the town centre. Whilst I have no right to who parks on the road it means that anyone visiting me cannot park out side my house, whilst they see it as a means for not paying car parking.

short of letting down tyres etc - what are my options?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing assuming he has car tax.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the car causing an obstruction?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

How expensive is the person's car?

If expensive,

1. Purchase a dustpan and brush (£2.99 or thereabouts from Asda) and place in your own car.
2. Whilst on your travels, you'll eventually come across a pile of glass where some tow-rag has smashed someone else's car window.
3. Sweep glass up using aforementioned dustpan and brush.
4. On return home deposit glass where uncivilized person parks their car.
5. Repeat as necessary.

Although it's a long shot, might just make him nervous enough to park elsewhere. It's also cheap and not a ciminal offence (don't get caught by the litter police).


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You have no options - you don't own the road and they are just as entitled to use it as your visitors.

Parking disputes like this are the bane of the police who get complaint after complaint about it. They often escalate beyond all proportion. The simple facts are this - you essentialy paid less for your house because you don't have private off-road parking (or at least not enough for all your requirements). You get the benefit from that every month in your lower mortgage or rent. You can't have it both ways. You chose to live wherever you are knowing what the parking situation was. No point in bleating about it now.

I know it can be frustrating, especially when there are sudden changes. Our local precinct decided to start charging for what had previously been free car parking so now everyone parks in the surrounding streets (including mine) putting vastly more pressure on car parking spaces. There is _always_ someone's car parked outside my house. You just have to do the best you can with it - your visitors will simply have to take their chances on finding an empty space or park further away and walk.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Molehall said:


> How expensive is the person's car?
> 
> If expensive,
> 
> ...


It stopped me parking in Sheffield once as every space I was looking to park on a couple of roads had glass remnants on the path... Might work.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You could do the "Bread" series method and buy a couple of road cones. lol


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

This is my biggest gripe at the moment.

As I sit typing I'm looking out of the window and I can see 4 cars parked on the side of the road. 1 either side of the entrance to my property and 2 opposite. The family in the corner have a single driveway that can hold about 1 and a half car lengths. She parks her MR2 in the drive behind which he parks half of his 4 seater pick-up thing (half of it is therefore in the road).

Now, all 6 cars I've mentioned belong to the same house. Bear in mind this is (was) a quiet little close of only 8 detached houses. Before the 'ASBO' family moved in there was never a car parked on the road. My attitude is if you don't have offroad parking then you shouldn't have a car. Bit harsh, but I'm allowed an opinion.

Now, one or two of the visitors to 'Pikey Towers' reverse about 60% of their car into my driveway to make it easier for them to turn around. I've spoken to the main culprit, who apologised, but continues to do it. So I gave the Police a call. "It's a civil matter, Sir. Nothing we can do."

What would you do? I was going to buy a gate, but I don't really want to? Surely there's _something_ the police can do.

Mark Davies, you're in the force aren't you? What are my options?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the replies

The problem is it makes reversing of the drive for both myself and next door difficult, there are no other cars parked on the road except for the one that has positioned himself out side mine, to facilitate this he parks on the pavement meaning pedestrians cannot use it.

My main gripe is the fact that he does not live here and is only using it as a parking place whilst he goes to work.

Obviously I know I dont own the road, whilst I have not gone to the police several of the neighbours have, whose advice was to place a notice in the window.

Just annoying.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

It's illegal to park on the pavement.

Having said that, I have no doubt that traffic wardens are conspicuous by the absence.

I have a further suggestion; maybe there is a shoddy local builder in the area who "accidentally" leaves a nail or tack right under the gentleman's car wheel?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Is there space in the road for your visitors to park anyhow. If so then they have to walk a bit further to get to your house.
Sorry but cannot see that as a real major issue tbh BUT if anything write a letter to the local company complaining about staff from their offices using your road as a overflow car park, it might get them to realise there is a problem with their inadequate site arrangements and rent another car park nearby. Our company has had to do this as we now share a site with another company and the lack of car park space is now farcical really, they now use an overflow car park and have a bus service in use between the site and car park. No reason why they could not do that and suggest it to them, this might ease your issue in the long term perhaps.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Widget said:


> This is my biggest gripe at the moment.
> 
> As I sit typing I'm looking out of the window and I can see 4 cars parked on the side of the road. 1 either side of the entrance to my property and 2 opposite. The family in the corner have a single driveway that can hold about 1 and a half car lengths. She parks her MR2 in the drive behind which he parks half of his 4 seater pick-up thing (half of it is therefore in the road).
> 
> ...


I'd get a gate.  if you have room for it that is. It won't be allowed to open outwards into the highway therefore if it can open inwards get your car in and close it, then you've got it sussed.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Legally, in black and white, common law states that no one should park on any road as to do so is placing an obstruction on the Queen's highway. Same sort of era as not being in charge of a bicycle or horse whilst drunk.

However, modern day practice means that it would be impossible to enforce this and therefore if they have tax they are doing nothing wrong.

Personally if its an option buy a gate


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Another advantage of getting a gate is that when the big old oak tree at the entrance to the close sheds it's load, the leaves will be diverted away from garden/driveway. Win win situation really.

There's a 6inch square oak post either side of the entrance to the driveway which were put in case I wanted a gate.

Looks like the best answer.

Am I being a grumpy old man about this? Would it annoy you too?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Widget said:


> Am I being a grumpy old man about this? Would it annoy you too?


Personally no, but saying that I doubt Skateboarders upset you as much as they do me! We all have things that annoy us, some more than others. Its human nature


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

RK07 said:


> Personally if its an option buy a gate


Problem is, the distance between the existing oak posts is 5.36m. Now that's quite a wide gate, isn't it?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Widget said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally if its an option buy a gate
> ...


You could have a look at trying what we have and that is one main gate and a pedestrian gate, postie can just open the ped gate if both gates are shut. If the entrance can take it then have two smaller main gates plus a ped gate as well. I'm thinking of this at the moment as these gates are going a bit now with age. The next set will probably be two main gates electrically operated from the home and with the Audi Homelink (as is the garage door) and still have a ped gate too.

The pic below unfortuantly shows both gates open but you can just see the ped gate on the right to give you an idea.










Might be of some help to you.

Graham


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Widget said:


> Mark Davies, you're in the force aren't you? What are my options?


From what you describe they are doing nothing illegal. As has been explained to you already the encroachment onto your drive is trespass and so a civil matter. Your remedy for that (if you really feel the need to do something about it) is to seek an injunction against anyone who may be a repeat offender. Nuts and sledgehammers come to mind though, and I'd be surprised if an injunction was granted for something so relatively trivial.

I can appreciate how annoying it is when new people move in and disrupt your neighbourhood. Unfortunately very often that's just the way life is and you can't realistically expect that there _has_ to be a way that someone can do something about it. There can be no legislation to ensure that everyone's life remains perfect.

My best advice is to take whatever steps you can to mitigate the problem. Fitting a gate to your drive at least ensures the encroachment stops. But more importantly don't let it become an obsession that mars your daily life. Things have changed and now your road has cars everywhere - try to ignore it as best you can and get on with life.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Widget said:


> This is my biggest gripe at the moment.
> 
> As I sit typing I'm looking out of the window and I can see 4 cars parked on the side of the road. 1 either side of the entrance to my property and 2 opposite. The family in the corner have a single driveway that can hold about 1 and a half car lengths. She parks her MR2 in the drive behind which he parks half of his 4 seater pick-up thing (half of it is therefore in the road).
> 
> ...


Sorry but metninks you spend a liitle too much time behind the keyboard my friend. :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Get a wooden plank from B&Q - then buy some nails - Then use 10 mins of your life and hammer nails through he plank, now place the plank of wood with nails pointing in the air on the front of your drive....... Sorted no one will do it agen!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry but metninks you spend a liitle too much time behind the keyboard my friend. :wink:


What makes you say that?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> My best advice is to take whatever steps you can to mitigate the problem. Fitting a gate to your drive at least ensures the encroachment stops. But more importantly don't let it become an obsession that mars your daily life. Things have changed and now your road has cars everywhere - try to ignore it as best you can and get on with life.


It doesn't bother me that much, however, when we're sitting at the dining table and someone is sitting with most of their car on my driveway, uninvited, waiting for one of the pikey kids to come out of their house, it does irk me somewhat.

I guess it's just the ignorance and damn right rudeness of kids nowadays.

The good thing is, their house is up for sale. The bad news is, nothing is shifting in this climate. And yes, I have considered it as a BTL


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> The pic below unfortuantly shows both gates open but you can just see the ped gate on the right to give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Graham

That's exactly the sort of thing I was thinking about.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Get the residence together and lobby your local council to install residential parking, that way people who live there get a permit and those who don't have to pay, they'll soon move on. We're in the process of doing this although I'm not directly effected but my access road is due to living 2 min walk from the railway station.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jgray said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> The problem is it makes reversing of the drive for both myself and next door difficult, there are no other cars parked on the road except for the one that has positioned himself out side mine, to facilitate this he parks on the pavement meaning pedestrians cannot use it.
> 
> ...


 :idea: Occupy the same piece of road with an excessively large vehicle of your own. Such as an Audi Q7. :wink:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

So thats why I need a Q7.

Strangely enough the neighbours have all been pretty riled about it which is odd considering it is outside our house, but as I said before it is the only car on the road so stands out like a sore thumb.

The police have been around, agreed that it is illegaly parked and placed a notice on the screen stating that it is illegaly parked and causing an obstrucion to adjacent properties. The car was gone when I got home, will see what happens next.

I am absolutly astounded the police responded.

Will see what if anything happens next.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:idea: Now if a freind in a wheelchair was unable to get past the car obstructing the pavement and make a complaint...push chairs less emotive, but you get the gist :idea:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


Show off! What a lovely, lovely, lovely, lovely lovely house! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sorry for going off on a slant but found out in a months time our works car park will be a bit smaller than it is now.
E-ON our friendly competitor who shares the same site as us have now realised they own the car park and our company has to park elsewhere, that means about 100+ cars will overflow into surrounding streets and car parks. Now theres a responsable community attitude for you eh?

Reckon if we now see spaces on this 'closed' car park then I bet there will be equally more local ASBOs with stones to throw. :twisted:


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Not read all the posts BUT - 2 things my old man has done when people park outside his house ( as it is next to a church there are loads, and no he is not the vicar!) 
1 - got out both his cars and blocked them in. When they knocked on the door and pointed to one of the cars and asked if it was his he would say no - but never said it was my mums. Even did this when the mayors car when he parked outside and blocked one of the driveways. 
2 - Glues a piece of paper on the drivers side of the window that said - you mess up my view and i mess up yours. Beauty was that they live in a kind of court yard set up where 6 houses look out over the front. they never knew who did it!

Obviously i dont recommend either!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

